# Charlie!



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

For any of you that were on the forum and few month ago when Charlie ran away. We are starting to review some applications for Charlie! If you know of anyone interested in a Vizsla let me know, so you can complete the application. Alittle about Charlie - Charlie is doing well. He is very dog orientated, but is really forming an attachment to his humans. When he first meets people he is tentative and closed off, but it usually does not take long to warm up to people. Charlie ...is a high energy boy and wears out our 2 Vizslas. He was scared of the noises in the dark, but he is getting better at going outside in the dark with only minor occasional, short lived setbacks. He usually gets right down to business and is learning to ignore most outdoor noises. He did well at puppy school. He needs to be treated as a puppy, as I don’t believe he has really lived in a house before and is learning a lot. He is VERY smart. He is neutered. He is 34lbs. He is currently in Minnesota.


----------

